# Muay Thai Gear...



## Nitro210 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi guys... what's the best Muay Thai gear around? Searching around 'Boon', 'Nationman Thai' and 'Rival' seem pretty good but if anyone has any opinions would be much appreciated!


----------



## KristaC (Apr 18, 2012)

depends on what quality you are looking for... the top 3 best quality leather products from Thailand are made by Raja, Twins and Top King in this order.


----------

